# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  A e dini sa i bukur eshte kontabiliteti?

## Era1

Une jam financiere dhe gjithmone kam lexuar se sa e bukur eshte fizika , matematika , astronomia e te tjere por une do tju them se sa i bukur eshte kontabiliteti.
Eshte nje magji e vertete qe ne baze te disa shifrave qe grumbullohen ne grupe te shikosh se si levizin monedhat , si fitohet , kur humb , ç'fare pronash ke sa detyrime ke ndaj te tjereve , ç'detyrime te kane te tjeret ty .
(po i them me fjale te thjeshta jo me fjalet profesionale.)
Mund t'ju them se njerezimi ka shpikur shume gjera por, BILANCI eshte nje nga mrekullite e deri tanishme.
Per mendimin tim Financa eshte nje sistem i tere qe te ben te administrosh ne menyre sa me te mire parane tende.
Jo me kot dhe ne Amerike u goditen dy kullat qe ishin qendra e aktiviteteve me te medha financiare sepse tani goditet ekonomia.
Financa eshte gjeja me e rendesishme sot sepse administron mjetin kryesor qe eshte bere shkak per luftra e ky mjet eshte PARAJA.
Vetem ai qe hyn ne boten e kontabilitetit e kupton se sa e bukur eshte.

----------


## ganoid

Pershendetje Era!
Tema qe ke hapur eshte shume interesante.

Per mua kontabiliteti eshte *proces i koduar i veprimtarise ekonomike te nje subjekti*. Pse e quaj te tille? Sepse nje njeri i zakonshem nqs shef nje bilanc nuk do marri vesh asgje, ndersa sa per profesionistat ata mund te kuptojne 95% te saj por jo 100% perqind. Kjo sepse disa perberes te bilancit futen ne bilance ne menyra te ndryshme nga kontabel te ndryshem (psh: amortizimet, vleresimi dhe zhvleresimi i aktivave etj...)

Per mua kontabli ka qene lenda qe me ka nxjerre me shume probleme gjat studimit (pasi kam jo pak por 8 lende kontabli te niveleve te ndryshme) . Dy te fundit  i kam kete simester. Mbase kur te mbaroj komplet shkollen edhe mua do me duket kontabli nje lende e bukur (jo se mse ka hyre ne qejf) por deri atehere per mua perfaqson  *FERRIN*. 
Ndersa lenda me e bukur e Fakultetit Finance dhe Kontabel per mua jane Tatimet dhe Finance Publike kjo sepse me ben te zotin te kuptoj hilet e mashtrusve, pra politikanve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Era1

Kurse KOntabiliteti do te bej te kuptosh se si pasurohen shume shoejt kapitalistet shqipetar do ta shikosh se si jua hedhin tatimeve   :buzeqeshje:  
Kur te punosh do ta shikosh se sa i bukur eshte sepse kur mbyllet ne fund te vitit do shume ore dhe kur merr fund ndjen kenaqesine me te madhe dhe ndihesh mire kur ke zotesine qe me ato shifra ne dy krahet e bilancit te mbrosh dhe justifikosh punen tende.

----------


## Davius

Oh bre...
Kontabiliteti ma ka henger shpirtin qe dy vite, tash me kontabilitetin e kostos do e kem shume veshtire sa qe kur ndegjoj se kam kete lende me dridhen kembet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ganoid

Era1 ne radhe te pare Gezuar Vitin e Ri ty dhe te gjithve pjesemarsve te kesaj teme!
Tek shkolla ime (dhe ma do mendja kudo) qe te besh lenden e tatimeve duhet ta njohesh mire kontablin. Ndryshimi i tatimeve dhe taksave qendron ne ndarjen e costove dhe te ardhurave ne kontable dhe tatimore. Costot (te ardhurat) tatimore = Costot (te ardhurat) kontable- Costot(te ardhurat) e panjohura nga tatimet.   Keshtu qe kontabli per mua eshte ABCja e tatimeve. 

Nejse gjeja me interesante e kontablit eshte kur bilanci i nje goxha firme te madhe perbehet nga 6 rreshta lol.

----------


## Era1

> Era1 ne radhe te pare Gezuar Vitin e Ri ty dhe te gjithve pjesemarsve te kesaj teme!
> Tek shkolla ime (dhe ma do mendja kudo) qe te besh lenden e tatimeve duhet ta njohesh mire kontablin. Ndryshimi i tatimeve dhe taksave qendron ne ndarjen e costove dhe te ardhurave ne kontable dhe tatimore. Costot (te ardhurat) tatimore = Costot (te ardhurat) kontable- Costot(te ardhurat) e panjohura nga tatimet.   Keshtu qe kontabli per mua eshte ABCja e tatimeve. 
> 
> Nejse gjeja me interesante e kontablit eshte kur bilanci i nje goxha firme te madhe perbehet nga 6 rreshta lol.


Jam dakort me ty prandaj te thashe qe shikon se si kapitalistet shqipetar ju shamngen tatimeve.
Mgjate nqse do punosh ne Shqiperi (mgjse uroj te mos jete si deri me sot) do ta shikosh.

----------


## memi

Çdo njeri që me shpirtë e don kontabilitetin ai e arrinë qëllimin e vet, ndërsa çdo njeri qe se don me shpirtë e merrë vetem si zanat nuk është interesant për të.

----------


## dodoni

Une kam bere bachelor's ne kontabilitet dhe tani jam duke bere master ne kontabilitet dhe sisteme informimi ne Arizona State University. 

Kontabiliteti, nga te gjitha deget e biznesit, mendoj qe te jep nje njohuri me te madhe per biznesin ne pergjithesi. E them kete duke shikuar edhe konkurset e punes psh. po pate diplome kontabiliteti pervec kontabilistit te cilitdo lloji qofte mund te punosh edhe si financier, edhe si menaxher apo administrues biznesi, edhe ne marketing, edhe ne pothuaj te gjitha deget e biznesit. Kurse po nuk pate diplomen e kontabilitetit nuk e ben dot punen e kontabilistit. E kam fjalen per tregun amerikan te punes. 

Kontabiliteti modern ndahet ne:
- Kontabilitet Financiar
- Kontabilitet i Kostos apo Menaxherial
- Kontabilitet i Auditimit (te brendshem dhe te jashtem) apo Kontrollit
- Kontabilitet Taksash
- Kontabiliteti Qeveritar etj. 

Tung

----------


## Davius

Po qeshe me pergjigjen time qe kam dhene para nje viti ketu lol

Kontabiliteti eshte shabllon, eshte aq i thjeshte sa qe sipas meje nuk ja vlen te mesohet nga studentet me dite te tera. Per nje problem te vogel studentit i duhen minimun 2-3 ore llogaritje banale, ndersa teknologjia me programe kompjuterike te gatshme, te sakta, te lira, ate problem e zgjedh per disa pjese te sekondes...

Pra, edhe pse kam dhene dy kontabilitete: si ai standardeve dhe ai i kostos, prap them se eshte shabllon dhe s'ja vlen te harxhohet mund per te mesuar duke patur teknologjine ne perdorim.

----------


## gurl

Era1,

Si financiere qe je si e sheh ti rolin tend ne kompanine per te cilen punon?

ME le ta zgjeroj pak... Ti je marr ne pune per te bere bilancin e fund-vitit dhe mbase dhe te fund-muajit ne menyre qe kompnia jote te kutoje se si po i shpenzon ato te shtrenjta leke. Megjithate, si financiere qe je, a kerkojne drejtoret/eshat e tu konsulence prej teje dhe mendimin tend se si mund te avancoje kompania per te cilen ti punon. Kjo konsulence mund te mos jete financiare por qe bazohet ne njohurine tende te thelle te firmes dhe edukimit tend. Nese po sa e zhvilluar eshte kjo dukuri ne Shqiperi?

Kete pyetje ta bera thjesht per faktin se jam shume kurioze te shoh rolin e financieres/it ne Shqiperi.




> Po qeshe me pergjigjen time qe kam dhene para nje viti ketu lol
> 
> Kontabiliteti eshte shabllon, eshte aq i thjeshte sa qe sipas meje nuk ja vlen te mesohet nga studentet me dite te tera. Per nje problem te vogel studentit i duhen minimun 2-3 ore llogaritje banale, ndersa teknologjia me programe kompjuterike te gatshme, te sakta, te lira, ate problem e zgjedh per disa pjese te sekondes...
> 
> Pra, edhe pse kam dhene dy kontabilitete: si ai standardeve dhe ai i kostos, prap them se eshte shabllon dhe s'ja vlen te harxhohet mund per te mesuar duke patur teknologjine ne perdorim.



Kontabiliteti eshte gjithcka pervec llogarive. Numrat jane numra dhe sherbejne ne cdo pune qe te besh por roli i tij shkon shume me tej duke analizuar, shtjelluar. 

Kontabilisti thote 'me jepni koordinatat e te shkuares dhe te tashmes dhe une do tju them te ardhmen' dhe shume pak profesione mund ta bejne kete.

----------


## Era1

> Era1,
> 
> Si financiere qe je si e sheh ti rolin tend ne kompanine per te cilen punon?
> 
> ME le ta zgjeroj pak... Ti je marr ne pune per te bere bilancin e fund-vitit dhe mbase dhe te fund-muajit ne menyre qe kompnia jote te kutoje se si po i shpenzon ato te shtrenjta leke. Megjithate, si financiere qe je, a kerkojne drejtoret/eshat e tu konsulence prej teje dhe mendimin tend se si mund te avancoje kompania per te cilen ti punon. Kjo konsulence mund te mos jete financiare por qe bazohet ne njohurine tende te thelle te firmes dhe edukimit tend. Nese po sa e zhvilluar eshte kjo dukuri ne Shqiperi?
> 
> Kete pyetje ta bera thjesht per faktin se jam shume kurioze te shoh rolin e financieres/it ne Shqiperi.


Te pershendes

Ne shoqerine ku une tani jam duke punuar dhe ne ato shoqeri ne te cilat une kam pasur eksperiencat e punes mund te them se nje drejtor i deges se Finances nuk trajtohet thjesht si nje operator kumpjuteri por kjo nuk do te thote se ndpdh kudo keshtu .
Per mendimin tim kjo varet nga niveli i titullareve te nje shoqerie sepse sic e dime te gjithe niveli i titullareve te bizneseve private ne Shqiperi eshte (ne pergjithesi) i ulet dhe nuk e dine se sa vlera ka nje financier ne nje shoqeri.
Per mua nje fianncier eshte nje keshilltar i politikave fianciare ne nje shoqeri gje qe per ato biznese te cilet ja dine rendesine ka sjelle shume perfitime.

----------


## Era1

> Pra, edhe pse kam dhene dy kontabilitete: si ai standardeve dhe ai i kostos, prap them se eshte shabllon dhe s'ja vlen te harxhohet mund per te mesuar duke patur teknologjine ne perdorim.



Teknologjia do te dhena dhe te dhenat i vene ne teknologji financieret por ti o Davius nuk paske dhene kontabilitet me duket  :buzeqeshje:  por me sa kuptoj une ke dhene nje lende me shume dhe kaq .
Te pershendes Era

----------


## eric06

epo jo te gjithe e mendojne se kontabiliteti eshte i mire (per eren) pasi shume veta thone se kontabiliteti eshte genjeshtra e ndermarjjes dmth fsheh se cfare ka ne ndermarrje.
kete e kam me te lexuar se e kam ne universitet por un per vete e kam studiuar ehe kontabilitetin per 5 vjet ne shqiperi dhe nja dy vjet ketu ne itali.

----------


## joss

Kontabiliteti???? Eshte provimi i vetem qe kam ngelur ne shkolle te larte! PO pse do te thoni ju????? Sepse profesor kishim nje pensionist, i cili me thoshte "fol shqip".......sepse dialekti shkodran nuk i perqente profesorit. Ne vjeshte me tha do te te ve 9 sepse e ke rregulluar shqipen! (nuk e di nese eshte gjalle apo ka vdekur)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> sepse kur mbyllet ne fund te vitit do shume ore dhe kur merr fund ndjen kenaqesine me te madhe dhe ndihesh mire kur ke zotesine qe me ato shifra ne dy krahet e bilancit te mbrosh dhe justifikosh punen tende.


Dhe kur nuk te perputhen shifrat ne Activa Dhe Passiva, i rikthehesh dhe njehere bilancit nga e para duke e bere naten dite :uahaha:   :uahaha:   :uahaha:  

Shaka kjo Era, mos keqkuptohemi...

Ekziston nje mentalitet i gabuar ne lidhje me kete profesion. Ne shume libra, personazhet me "boring" ushtrojne profesionin e kontabilistit. Kjo sjell te njerezit paragjykime dhe ndrojtje per kete profesion. Eshte e vertete, ky profesion permban pergjegjesi, stres, llogaritje pa limit, pune te lodhshme, ore te tejzgjatura etj etj, mirepo mbas mbylljes se bilancit, njeriu ndjen nje sodisfaksion te veçante dhe ndjehet krenar per punen qe ka bere.

Ne çdo firme sektori i kontabilitetit eshte me 'energjiku'. Fundja fundit, çdo gje sot varet vetem nga shifrat...

PS: Teme interesante!

----------


## *SaBiNa*

Kur isha ne shkolle e urreja dhe per cudi pikerisht gjerat qe urren te bien per hise  :buzeqeshje: .Tani jam e detyruar nga puna te merrem me kontabilitet bankar por sme duket aq gogol.

----------


## Era1

> mirepo mbas mbylljes se bilancit, njeriu ndjen nje sodisfaksion te veçante dhe ndjehet krenar per punen qe ka bere.



Sot kam pasur kete ndjenje dhe kam qene si e dehur (sepse sot eshte dita e fundit e dorezimit te bilanceve dhe bilancet e mi dolen me sukses)!

----------


## Zemrushja

> Oh bre...
> Kontabiliteti ma ka henger shpirtin qe dy vite, tash me kontabilitetin e kostos do e kem shume veshtire sa qe kur ndegjoj se kam kete lende me dridhen kembet


kontabiliteti i kostos eshte shume me i lehte se ce mendon ti vet  :ngerdheshje:  LoooL

perqendrohu ne lexim dhe e kupton me mire gjithcka

----------


## Davius

Une pervec se jam ne degen per marketing-management, kam bere edhe praktiken si kontabilist ne nje firme private. Une e njoh kontabilitetin, dij mire te aplikoj cdo gje ne praktike, dhe nuk me intereson teoria!

Urrej ato studente ato qe mesojne kontabilitetin si doktrine dhe nuk kapin lidhje me kontabilitetin ne praktike.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Une jam financiere dhe gjithmone kam lexuar se sa e bukur eshte fizika , matematika , astronomia e te tjere por une do tju them se sa i bukur eshte kontabiliteti.
> Eshte nje magji e vertete qe ne baze te disa shifrave qe grumbullohen ne grupe te shikosh se si levizin monedhat , si fitohet , kur humb , ç'fare pronash ke sa detyrime ke ndaj te tjereve , ç'detyrime te kane te tjeret ty .
> (po i them me fjale te thjeshta jo me fjalet profesionale.)
> Mund t'ju them se njerezimi ka shpikur shume gjera por, BILANCI eshte nje nga mrekullite e deri tanishme.
> Per mendimin tim Financa eshte nje sistem i tere qe te ben te administrosh ne menyre sa me te mire parane tende.
> Jo me kot dhe ne Amerike u goditen dy kullat qe ishin qendra e aktiviteteve me te medha financiare sepse tani goditet ekonomia.
> Financa eshte gjeja me e rendesishme sot sepse administron mjetin kryesor qe eshte bere shkak per luftra e ky mjet eshte PARAJA.
> Vetem ai qe hyn ne boten e kontabilitetit e kupton se sa e bukur eshte.



Un e bej ne Shkolle kontabilitetin... ! Te them te drejten me pelqen se eshte Shum mekanik... nuk do shum men... thjesht fiksohen ca veprime mekanike dhe variacioni I datave jo Tvsh interes etj etj.. me te vertete eshte shume e bukur si DEGE ! Me thone te drejten mu ato LLogarite e veprimeve te sistemimit te rregullimit te marrdhenieve me shtetin nuk me pelqejne fare Blahhh... Nejse... pjese e lojes !  :buzeqeshje: 


Cyaaaa

----------

